# luxury-wholesale.net



## Reducal (9 Mai 2014)

Ein interessanter Hinweis:


dvill schrieb:


> Trittbrettfahrer oder mehr?


Wird uns sicher wieder begegnen:





			
				luxury-wholesale.net/shop/shop.php?a=about schrieb:
			
		

> Luxury Wholesale ist 100% Eignetum von
> 
> LASSNUS LIMITED
> Panagias Kykkou 12A
> ...



Immerhin, ein Projekt, das über den Wiener MOJO-IT Services bei der deutschen Hetzner Online AG gelagert wird.


----------



## jupp11 (9 Mai 2014)

Jedenfalls flammneu:


> Domain Name: luxury-wholesale.net
> ....
> Creation Date: *2014-04-14*
> ...
> ...


Eine Lassnus LTD ist bisher nicht in Erscheinung getreten...


----------



## Reducal (9 Mai 2014)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Eine Lassnus LTD ist bisher nicht in Erscheinung getreten...


Wie auch, von der gibt es ja aktuell anscheinend noch nicht mal einen Firmeneintrag: http://wck2.companieshouse.gov.uk//companysearch?disp=1&frfsh=1399617362&#result


----------



## bernhard (9 Mai 2014)

https://efiling.drcor.mcit.gov.cy/DrcorPublic/SearchForm.aspx?sc=0&lang=EN


> Current Details
> Name 	LASSNUS LIMITED
> Reg. Number 	ΗΕ 331123
> Type 	Limited Company
> ...


----------



## jupp11 (10 Mai 2014)

http://www.watchlist-internet.at/abo-fallen/neue-abo-falle-wwwluxury-wholesalenet/


> Bei *www.luxury-wholesale.net*, betrieben von der *LASSNUS LIMITED* aus Zypern, handelt es sich um keinen Online-Shop, bei dem Waren direkt erworben werden können, sondern um eine *Abo-Falle* (lesen Sie mehr zum Thema „B2B-Abzocke“). Wer sich auf der Website im Glauben anmeldet, er werde nach der Anmeldung Produkte ansehen und gegebenenfalls kaufen können, der irrt. Denn durch die Anmeldung wird vermeintlich ein *Zugang zu einer Datenbank* gekauft. Der *Kostenhinweis* (240 Euro pro Jahr bei einer Vertragslaufzeit von zwei Jahren) ist bloß *im Fließtext* neben bzw.  unter (!) dem Button „Jetzt anmelden“ zu finden. Die Information, dass nach der Anmeldung auch eine Anmeldegebühr von 45 Euro fällig sein soll, findet man ohnehin bloß in den AGB. Die Zahlung soll auf ein Bankkonto in Zypern erfolgen.


----------



## abgezockte (24 Juli 2014)

was passiert wen ich die Mahnung ignoriere. Hab da nie was gekauft, nur gestöbert. Betrug pur. Danke


----------



## Hippo (24 Juli 2014)

Guckst Du hier http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...z-die-drei-varianten-der-betroffenheit.43261/
Andrer Name, gleiches System


----------



## Reducal (24 Juli 2014)

abgezockte schrieb:


> Betrug pur.



....ob da Betrug im Spiel ist, ist bislang noch nicht entschieden worden aber es ist hochgradig verdächtig! Wenn schon ein mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit aus dem deutschsprachigen Raum agierender Verantwortlicher für das Projekt sich anonym einer zypriotischen Ltd. bedienen muss, dann ist von vorn herein jeglicher Vertrauensvorschuss verspielt. Solche Geschäfte (und wenn sie noch so legal sein mögen) haben nicht nur ein G'schmäckle, die sind sogar schon gallenbitter!



abgezockte schrieb:


> Hab da nie was gekauft, nur gestöbert.



Das geht schon damit los, dass ein deutscher "Kunde", wenn er irgendwohin etwas bezahlt, sich womöglich an der Steuerhinterziehung durch einen unseriösen Geschäftsverantwortlichen beteiligt.



abgezockte schrieb:


> was passiert wen ich die Mahnung ignoriere.


Eigentlich gar nichts, außer dass noch mehr Mahnpupse in Form von boshaften und unfreundlichen Bettelbriefen (-hilfsweise eMails) verschickt werden. Erst wenn man etwas von einem Amtsgericht bekommen würde, wirds ernst, doch bei diesem Anbieter scheint mir das höchst unwahrscheinlich, da er sich dann nämlich aus seiner Mittelmeerdeckung bewegen müsste.

Im allgemeinen gilt deshalb: 





> ...wer nicht bezahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------

